# Free flight assistance



## Peakaboo (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello!

I would like to allow my budgies to fly in my room, but I worry. They don't seem to understand that my room is a box, and they often fly into walls. I've been keeping them in a cage, but I really want them to be able to fly. I have a few things around the room for them to be able to land on, but they don't seem to use them. I worry that if i let them out they'll just end up hurting themselves. Can anyone give me assistance on how to do this? My bigger bird would never do this when we had her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It takes awhile for budgies to become accustomed to the dimensions of the room. 
You can hang sheets about 3" out from the walls and place toweling on the floor for a few days until they learn the room dimensions. 
Once the budgies become accustomed to the room, you won't need to have the sheets and they'll amaze you at how well they can turn when they fly. *


----------



## Peakaboo (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you! I know its normal for them to miss, or like run into walls. i see it in every video about it i just feel SO bad DX I'll try the sheet and towels thing.


----------

